# 180g Hap/Peacock project. **Updated pics**



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

I just started stocking my 180g male hap/peacock tank (with a few mbuna mixed in) so I wanted to share my project. I went overkill on the rocks and realize I will have a hard time removing aggressive fish and females. But for now I really like how it came out. I recently picked up some very nice fish from member CrabbyMatty. My hats off to him for giving me very good prices and having some awesome fish. For me details, click the "tanks" icon. I'm not an expert photographer so bare with the pics. Lol. Thanks for looking!


























Otopharynx Lithobates (Zimbawe Rock)









Sciaenochromis Fryeri (Electric Blue)









Chilotilapia Rhoadesii









My tank favorite - Cyrtocara Moorii (Blue Dolphin)


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Some more.....










Metriaclima Greshakei



























Protomelas Stevenii (Taiwan Reef) Hoping its a male....


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

Young Frontosa I'm hoping is a male


Sunshine peacock


I'll upload pics as I get them!


----------



## ws812 (Apr 17, 2009)

those are some good looking fish and a great setup. looks very clean. about how big is your sunshine?


----------



## Garrett76zt (Feb 20, 2010)

Great pics! Very neat tank!


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

ws812 said:


> those are some good looking fish and a great setup. looks very clean. about how big is your sunshine?


Thank you very much. He's about 3"


----------



## BigFish77 (Feb 1, 2009)

Good luck with the front, he/she may be out competed for food by your larger peacocks and haps. If he hides all the time and you don't see him out eating, you may need to remove it. Everything looks great :thumb:


----------



## jordan_101 (Mar 21, 2010)

Sorry to say but that taiwan is female and I 85% sure that venustus is female as well


----------



## jordan_101 (Mar 21, 2010)

But other then that is a very nice tank and its got a classy look to it congrats


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

BigFish77 said:


> Good luck with the front, he/she may be out competed for food by your larger peacocks and haps. If he hides all the time and you don't see him out eating, you may need to remove it. Everything looks great :thumb:


So far so good. He does come out to feed and seems to get his share.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

jordan_101 said:


> Sorry to say but that taiwan is female and I 85% sure that venustus is female as well


They are both very young still. The taiwan is only about 2" or so and the Venustus is not much bigger. How can you def tell that the taiwan is female at that size? And thank you for the compliment.


----------



## jordan_101 (Mar 21, 2010)

I got 2 a male and a female never hormoned and the male had a red anal fin at an inch and a half and now at 2 inches is showing almost full color and is last in the pecking order in my tank the female eats before he does and the male venestus 95% of the time will show a brown color with little to no definition of the "giraffe" spots and have a faint blue metalic face so that's why I'm a little unsure on that one but just a heads up those 2 look to me as if you'll find out there both female but keep us posted


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

jordan_101 said:


> I got 2 a male and a female never hormoned and the male had a red anal fin at an inch and a half and now at 2 inches is showing almost full color and is last in the pecking order in my tank the female eats before he does and the male venestus 95% of the time will show a brown color with little to no definition of the "giraffe" spots and have a faint blue metalic face so that's why I'm a little unsure on that one but just a heads up those 2 look to me as if you'll find out there both female but keep us posted


Thanks for the info. :thumb: I'll keep an eye on them.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

jordan_101 said:


> Sorry to say but that taiwan is female and I 85% sure that venustus is female as well


Ended up being males 

Here is an updated video to see how the fish have grown along with some added tank mates. Enjoy

http://s298.photobucket.com/albums/mm27 ... 19_530.mp4


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Epic bump!
Nice vid, front looks sad with all those fast fish


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

GTZ said:


> Epic bump!
> Nice vid, front looks sad with all those fast fish


Thank you. Yeah I got him cheap because of the funky striping so I thought I'd give it a try. He does feed himself very well however and doesn't get harrassed but you are right.

The video was taking on a Droid X, incase anyone was interested. Supposed to be HD but came out a little grainy. Tank doesn't look that blue looking in person either.


----------

